
The First Dinosaur Tail Found Preserved in Amber Is Covered in Feathers - breadbox
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/12/dinosaur-tail-feathers/
======
dbg31415
Please stop posting this.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dinosaur&sort=byDate&prefix=fa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dinosaur&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

~~~
breadbox
Dang it, I did a search for "feathers" and nothing relevant seemed to come up.
Maybe I typoed something without noticing.

~~~
DrScump
Really? I got 7 of them in a day's span, using just "feathers" in the generic
search box at the bottom:

The First Dinosaur Tail Found Preserved in Amber Is Covered in Feathers 1
points breadbox 7 hours ago 2 comments
([http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/12/dinosaur-tail-
feathers...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/12/dinosaur-tail-feathers/))

Dinosaur tail preserved in amber, covered in feathers 2 points mattybrennan 14
hours ago 0 comments ([http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/12/feathered-
dinosau...](http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2016/12/feathered-dinosaur-
tail-amber-theropod-myanmar-burma-cretaceous/))

The First Dinosaur Tail Found Preserved in Amber Is Covered in Feathers 1
points pmcpinto 19 hours ago 0 comments
([http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/12/dinosaur-tail-
feathers...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2016/12/dinosaur-tail-feathers/))

Feathered tail of dinosaur found in preserved in amber 3 points angrygoat a
day ago 0 comments ([http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-09/99-million-year-
old-am...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-12-09/99-million-year-old-amber-
fossil-holds-dinosaur-bones-feathers/8092526))

Lucky find offers our first look at a dinosaur tail, complete with feathers 5
points mattiemass a day ago 0 comments
([http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/lucky-find-offers-
our...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/12/lucky-find-offers-our-first-
look-at-a-dinosaur-tail-complete-with-feathers/))

That Thing with Feathers Trapped in Amber? It Was a Dinosaur Tail 3 points
sharp11 a day ago 0 comments
([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/08/science/dinosaur-
feathers-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/08/science/dinosaur-feathers-
amber.html))

Dinosaur tail trapped in amber sheds light on evolution of feathers 3 points
ssclafani a day ago 0 comments
([http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/12/dinosaur-tail-
trapped...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/12/dinosaur-tail-trapped-
amber-sheds-light-evolution-feathers))

